
The World of Miegakure - MrZeus
http://marctenbosch.com/news/2017/04/the-world-of-miegakure-concept-art/
======
danielvf
Miegakure looks amazing! I've wanted to play for years now.

In my pessimistic moments I think it's even money which will release first:
Half-Life 3 or Miegakure...

------
Pulcinella
For those wondering, Miegakure is a not-yet-released 4D puzzle platformer.
Think Flatland but as a 4D video game.

[https://youtu.be/9yW--eQaA2I](https://youtu.be/9yW--eQaA2I)

